# Toro drive belt replacement



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone run across a video on how to replace the drive belt on a Toro model 20333, spin-stop mower? I have searched online and can not find one for this model. I have it apart and can not see where the pulley is to attach the drive belt on the crankshaft. Or, can someone walk me through the procedure to get the belt on?
Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

One of our resident experts should be along shortly, but did you try to find an image of the assembled model. Maybe you can see where it should go that way. :cheers2:


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks: I did find an illustrated parts list, but it doesn't show me much on how the belt goes on. I couldn't find one that is assembled to get a good reference.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is this it? 



 Have a good one. Geo


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Geo, but this is not the model with the spin-stop feature. The spin-stop mower (model 20333) has the Brake Override System that has two belts with a brake assembly that allows you to keep the mower running without shutting it off to empty the bag. The blade has two mounting bolts also. Thanks again.


----------

